# Windows XP



## Kygal (Apr 12, 2006)

On my desktop computer I cannot display the entire homepage. It only shows me about 1/4 of the page and the font is way too small. How do I correct this?


----------



## Kygal (Apr 12, 2006)

I still need help!! No one answered my question


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I'm not familiar with XP so can only guess and give you some general idea what might correct the screen resolution.

Go to the start menu and select control panel. Under appearance or ?? there will be a way to set screen resolution. The size you can set it to will depend upon the size of monitor you have.

Once that is set and save you can then change to a larger text for viewing, either there or under "view" typically found at the top left of most browsers. 

With Win7 you can hold the Ctrl button down (bottom left of keyboard) and use the mouse scroll wheel to increase or decrease what is on the screen. Think you can also use the + button near backspace button.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kygal said:


> On my desktop computer I cannot display the entire homepage. It only shows me about 1/4 of the page and the font is way too small. How do I correct this?


It's most likely a web browser resolution setting problem. Perhaps if you told us which web browser you are using a suggestion might be forthcoming.


----------



## Kygal (Apr 12, 2006)

I use Internet Explorer. Is that what you mean??


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kygal said:


> I use Internet Explorer. Is that what you mean??


Yes. With Internet Explorer open, click the View drop-down menu and select Zoom. See if adjusting that helps.


----------



## Kygal (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks for your help I got the page corrected the way you said. Now I have one more question I can't see the line that says File, Edit View Favorites Tools Help I tried to put the arrow up at the top and drag it down but it won't let me. I should also say I have google to search and Bing. I would like to get rid of Bing, but don't know how. 
I appreciate your help.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Kygal said:


> Now I have one more question I can't see the line that says File, Edit View Favorites Tools Help


I expect if you push the F-11 button the missing portion may be restored. Using it is a great way to get increased viewing area for movies, video, reading a lot of text, etc. 

F-11 and F-11 again for a test.

I'm very careful about adding extra tool bars if that is how you have Bing. On my browser version of IE it is under tools and then toolbars on the drop down menu. There you should be able to UNCHECK Bing to hide it.


----------



## Kygal (Apr 12, 2006)

I tried the F-11 That did not work. I'm trying system restore to see if that will work. If not maybe you can think of something else. Thanks again.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kygal said:


> I tried the F-11 That did not work. I'm trying system restore to see if that will work. If not maybe you can think of something else. Thanks again.


You don't need a system restore!

If F-11 didn't work, right click on an open area of the top bar. You can enable it there.


----------



## Kygal (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm still not getting this to work when I right click on an open area of the top bar nothing shows up.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kygal said:


> I'm still not getting this to work when I right click on an open area of the top bar nothing shows up.


Try a few more times in a few more places. You'll get a menu.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Right click on a blank area of a tool bar you do have, and make sure "Standard Buttons" has a checkmark


----------



## uncle jake (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the F-11 trick! I wasn't having any troubles, but I was reading this thread since I have XP. It increased the readable part of the screen, cool! 
I have had PCs since 2000, and without any formal training, I really appreciate this forum, I have learned so much about my computers!


----------



## carogator (Sep 11, 2010)

Kygal said:


> On my desktop computer I cannot display the entire homepage. It only shows me about 1/4 of the page and the font is way too small. How do I correct this?


Mine comes on sometime like that. I just left click on the button next to the red X and it moves on the screen, click again and get full screen. Let me know if this helps.


----------

